# Sondage bruit Imac G5



## TNK (23 Novembre 2004)

Suite aux difficultés sonores de certains possesseurs de l'imac G5, il semble intéressant d'essayer de savoir quelle est la proportion d'Imac à problème, à condition d'avoir un échantillon suffisant... d'où cette tentative de sondage...


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Novembre 2004)

Merci TNK d'avoir proposé ce sondage.


----------



## FloX (24 Novembre 2004)

J'ai du mal a savoir si ma machine a un problème de bruit, moi je le trouve supportable mais je ne suis pas capable de juger si la machine est plus bruyante que ce qui était indiqué par Apple.


----------



## benamad (24 Novembre 2004)

Merci TNK pour le sondage

FloX : j'ai un peu le meme probleme que toi. J'ai hesité car en ce moment je ne fais que des choses plan plan (de plus il fais froid) et le ventilo ne s'excite pas trop donc ca ne me gene pas vraiment. Mais des que je relance un truc puissant je me dis que c'est pas normal : il existe des ventilateurs qui ne font pas ce type de bruit. Ca ne devrait emettre qu'un souffle et pas du dziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing.
Surtout que des personnes ont affirmés avoir des machines silencieuses (remerci TNK  ), idem dans les forums d'Apple.
Non, non il suffit que je lance un petit jeux d'aventure comme Feebles Files et la machine s'emballe, a ce prix on s'attend a autre chose et surtout si d'autres n'observent pas ce phenomene !
Donc j'ai voté pour "bruit" président


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

Non, tout va bien ici avec mon iMac 20". :love: J'avais un petit  avec les haut-parleurs mais la mise à jour 10.3.6 l'a résolu.


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Novembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas un scoop, mais pour info, J'AI un problème de bruit sur mon g5 20".
Apple est au courant, changement du boitier d'alimentation, test en direct, enregistrement de son depuis imovie, envoi à apple, coups de fil multiples, ......;

Dernière info qui date de ce jour même : apple me recontacte par téléphone (comme convenu avec trois jours de retard quand même !) et me signifie deux choses :
1-Le problème ne trouve pas de solution pour l'instant, mes sons sont partis depuis longtemps à la maison mère apple USA, on attend........, on vous tient au courant !
2-En guise de geste commercial, on vous propose une isight gratuite !!!!!

C'est vachement sympa quand même, leur ais-je dit ! J'ai accepté bien sur, en leur stipulant malgré tout que cela ne reglait en rien mon problème et que je resterai attentif à tout ce qui pourrait m'aider dans la résolution du problème !

Na !

En conclusion, je leur ai dit que je les recontacterais en janvier pour des nouvelles que j'espererais meilleure......dont acte !!!!

Maintenant, j'attends ma isight....c'est bien ?


----------



## TNK (24 Novembre 2004)

Geste commercial appréciable...si tu as décidé de garder... ton vibro-imac


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Novembre 2004)

Non, je suis désireux de m'en séparer mais à qui et comment ?
Apple ne veut pas me l'échanger pour l'instant, je leur ai proposé, tu penses !
Je leur ai même proposé de passer sur un power mac mono g5 et écran, j'étais prêt à réinvestir ! Toujours NON !
Alors une isght, bon ben je prends ! 
Et je vibromasse avec mon mac, c'est ma femme qui est contente ....!!!!......


----------



## TNK (24 Novembre 2004)

Tu n'as pas fait jouer la clause satisfait ou remboursé de la vente par correspondance? 15 jours pour rendre un produit...
Mais si le délai est dépassé et que tu acceptes l'isight....
Remarque, d'un autre côté, le cadeau d'une isight est la reconnaissance implicite d'un problème...


----------



## Cricri (25 Novembre 2004)

L'iMac G5 bruyant ? J'ai ma petite idée (bien sûr j'ai voté comme si je l'avais encore)! En tout cas mon iMac DV SE est beaucoup plus silencieux ! alors j'attends la suite et je suis réconcilié avec mon DV SE !


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac G5 bruyant ? J'ai ma petite idée (bien sûr j'ai voté comme si je l'avais encore)! En tout cas mon iMac DV SE est beaucoup plus silencieux ! alors j'attends la suite et je suis réconcilié avec mon DV SE !


J'ai du louper un de tes posts... Tu l'as rendu? (vu ta signature...)


----------



## Cricri (25 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du louper un de tes posts... Tu l'as rendu? (vu ta signature...)


Oui t'as du loupé 1 ou 2 post. Je l'ai rendu contre remboursement au bout de 8 jours. Au bout de 5 jours il était déjà dans sa boîte et je retrouvais avec bonheur mon iMac DV SE (je précise l'iMac G5 est une très bonne machine mais mes attentes au niveau silence ont été le plus important pour moi).


----------



## yoffy (25 Novembre 2004)

Cricri : Je vends 2 barettes 1 GO MacWay testées 128 bits sur iMac G5, me contacter par PM 

Nous voila donc toujours avec ce bon vieux iMac DV SE !....bof!... rien ne presse nous a montré Apple.
Mais déséspères tu d'utiliser un jour ces barettes dans un Imac au point ou un Power Mac ?


----------



## benamad (25 Novembre 2004)

Tiens je n'avais pas vu que tu avais rendu ton Imac Cricri. C'est dommage mais ca montre bien a quel point cette question du bruit peut etre genante pour certains (et pour certains modeles ?)
J'espere qu'Apple va faire quelque chose.


----------



## TNK (25 Novembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> J'espere qu'Apple va faire quelque chose.


Une chaussette géante pour emballer l'Imac et couvrir le bruit?


----------



## benamad (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonne idée TNK


----------



## LCé (25 Novembre 2004)

Haaaa ... salut tout le monde !

content de voir remonter ce problème ici  ... depuis le temps que l'on en parle sur le forum d'Apple ... 

Perso j'ai donc mon 20'' (2ème modèle, 3ème carte mère) et j'attends une nouvelle midplane pour la semaine prochaine.

Apple reconnait (selon le conseillé) connaitre le problème mais n'a pas de position officielle ... Moi, tout ce que je demande c'est qu'ils me disent "le problème est en cours et on vous proposera une solution dans peu" plutôt que "je ne sais pas, on vous envoi une midplane et si ça va pas bah faudra vivre avec" (autre façon de dire "tu t'es fait "bip" en achetant ton ordi. silencieux)

Mon xp (après démontages divers), c'est qu'il s'agit simplement du moteur des 2 ventilos gris. Quand on voit avec quelle facilité on peut les virer du iMac, je ne comprends pas que Apple ne fournisse pas encore des ventilos silencieux de rechange ! 

Quand je pense que j'ai attendu presque 2 mois ma machine et switché par la même occasion, je deviens à moitié fou devant un problème comme ça ... t'1 à + de 2500Euros la machine ! hum .. calmons-nous .. Apple ne peut pas faire la sourde oreille face à toutes ses demandes ...


----------



## LCé (25 Novembre 2004)

une autre solution que la chausette géante ..


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est pour quand le watercooling dans les iMac?


----------



## LCé (25 Novembre 2004)

faut pas rigoler avec ça  ... depuis que j'ai le iMac j'ai réfléchi à 1000 et une façon de le refroidir autrement car ce bruit joue vraiment sur les nerfs !

enfin, savoir que certains ont des iMac non bruyant est déjà un grand bonheur ... on se dit que demain ça sera peut-être nous


----------



## Cricri (25 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Cricri : Je vends 2 barettes 1 GO MacWay testées 128 bits sur iMac G5, me contacter par PM
> 
> Nous voila donc toujours avec ce bon vieux iMac DV SE !....bof!... rien ne presse nous a montré Apple.
> Mais déséspères tu d'utiliser un jour ces barettes dans un Imac au point ou un Power Mac ?


Comme je pensais qu'un powerbook allait suivre  l'achat de mon iMac G5. Je me dis maintenant qu'un powerbook (G5 ?) suffira et qu'avec les 3000 ¤ que je récupère (iMac g5 + BT + airport + Ram + appplecare) je peux prendre un paquet d'action Apple.


----------



## TNK (26 Novembre 2004)

Point au 26 Novembre 19h30: sur 28 réponses, plus de la moitié (16) ont un problème de bruit (si on fait confiance à ceux qui ont répondu). Evidemment avec un aussi petit nombre de réponses, on ne peut pas savoir si l'échantillon" est "représentatif".
Je croyais qu'il y avait plus de 28 membre de MacGé à avoir acheté un Imac G5... ou alors ils n'ont pas jugé nécessaire de répondre au sondage...
Si un admin ou un modérateur pouvait "encourager" la réponse à ce sondage en postant son existence dans "l'actu - les titres" sur la page d'accueil ça serait sympa


----------



## Cricri (26 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Si un admin ou un modérateur pouvait "encourager" la réponse à ce sondage en postant son existence dans "l'actu - les titres" sur la page d'accueil ça serait sympa



Ils ne le feront pas !   
Un peu de provoc, si ça peut aider....


----------



## debelix (27 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir, à tous

J'ai longtemps hésité et j'ai finalement voté "G5 20 sans problème de bruit". A lecture des mails sur les différents forums je ne peux pas dire que mon mac est bruyant, je reproche juste un petit bruit de fonds aigü. Quand je travaille avec imovie et idvd les ventilo ne s'emballe pas. La surface est un peu chaude. 
A lire tous les post j'ai l'impression qu'Apple tatonne et que les réglages d'usines sont différents. Ce qui serait inéressant c'est de connaitre les dates de fabrications des différentes machines qui font du bruit afin de constater si le pb évolue dans le bons sens ou bien que la date de fabrication n'a rien a voir et que c'est au petit bonheur la chance.


----------



## TNK (27 Novembre 2004)

debelix a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, à tous
> 
> J'ai longtemps hésité et j'ai finalement voté "G5 20 sans problème de bruit". A lecture des mails sur les différents forums je ne peux pas dire que mon mac est bruyant, je reproche juste un petit bruit de fonds aigü. Quand je travaille avec imovie et idvd les ventilo ne s'emballe pas. La surface est un peu chaude.
> A lire tous les post j'ai l'impression qu'Apple tatonne et que les réglages d'usines sont différents. Ce qui serait inéressant c'est de connaitre les dates de fabrications des différentes machines qui font du bruit afin de constater si le pb évolue dans le bons sens ou bien que la date de fabrication n'a rien a voir et que c'est au petit bonheur la chance.


 C'est justement ce bruit "aigu" qui est anormal... Et ayant une machine silencieuse que j'ai poussée à 100%cpu pendant suffisamment longtemps pour faire monter la température à 76 degrés, je peux dire qu'il n'y a STRICTEMENT AUCUN BRUIT AIGU de ventilateur sur une machine "normale"... ou veinarde 

  L'idée de la date de fabrication est bonne (et un petit coup de boule en passant  ), le mien est de la semaine du 11 Octobre 2004 (info trouvée dans "temperature monitor www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html window/show system info)


----------



## flepa (28 Novembre 2004)

Je vais rendre mon I Mac G5 17' ( à regrets) à cause de ce bruit dont on parle beaucoup.
le rapport à un son est subjectif et toléré selon l'oreille de chacun. Mais celui là est caractéristique. Disons un scooter miniature qui accélère et ralentit selon les besoins du processeur.
Après un entretien avec Apple et ouverture de la machine, ce n'est pas l'alim. Le problème étant résolu avec les nouvelles séries.
C'est juste à droite du HP gauche sous l'imposant G5.
Les techniciens d'Apple sont d'accord. ils l'ont entendu au téléphone.

Problème: il y en a qui ont ce bruit et d'autres pas. Je l'ai vérifié dans différents magasins en tendant bien l'oreille puisque maintenant, je localise parfaitement le bruit.
Affaire à suivre donc.

Ps : très très gênant et difficile à oublier.


----------



## LCé (28 Novembre 2004)

Yop,

personnellement j'ai concervé le iMac car je mise sur un fix (Apple ou perso) de ce problème. De plus, le bruit dont je suis victime n'est pas aigue mais ressemble plus à un mini moteur (cf l'analogie scooter du post de dessus )

Ce son diminue avec le temps (comme-ci il fallait un rodage ...). Cela dit, il reste présent et j'attends ma 4ème carte mère ... Tant que Apple est d'accord, j'attends celle qui marchera impec ! sinon ça risque de gueuler sec .. ban oui parce qu'avec leurs histoire la garantie des 10 jours est foutu et qu'ils poussent tout de meme à l'échange plutô^t qu'au remboursement. 

Enfin, cette machine étant parfaire sur tout le reste ... je lutte 

Parlant de bruit .. j'ai acheté un LaCie d2 160Go Firewire (refroidissement passif soit disant) et je trouve qu'il fait du bruit aussi ... Quelqu'un a t'il une xp sur ces disques là ?

thx


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2004)

iMac G5 20" sans prob de bruit


----------



## flepa (28 Novembre 2004)

qu'appelles- tu un fix(Apple ou perso)?


----------



## ahbns (28 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> iMac G5 20" sans prob de bruit



Euh, ça n'a du coup plus rien à voir avec le bruit (quoi que ?), mais vu que tu as choisi le DD 250, et que j'ai lu qq part qu'il était "lent, très lent", pourrais-tu témoigner ?
Merci bcp.


----------



## andrea (28 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir !

J' ai rendu mon imac G5 20" (1Gb, fabriqué la semaine du 18 octobre, livré 10 / nov. ) après 12 jours à cause du bruit du ventilo. En utilisant juste safari je pouvais pas écouter de la musique à volume bas- moyen sur iTunes (avec Soundsticks) sans un bruit de scooter très désagréable. 

Je voulais pas changer le midplane pour voir et risquer de perdre le droit de retourner l'imac. J' espère mais je suis pas sure qu' Apple résoudrá le problème. En tout cas, Apple a refusé de changer le midplane de mon imac (je suis pas en France) sans l'avis d'un technicien apple 

Andrea

PS:  merci pour le sondage!!!!  Maintenant je suis retournée sur mon powerbook, mais je  n' exclus pas la possibilité d'une nouvelle commande.


----------



## LCé (28 Novembre 2004)

flepa a dit:
			
		

> qu'appelles- tu un fix(Apple ou perso)?



fix Apple > Apple nous fournit des ventilos dont la motorisation est silencieuse ... juste le flot d'air devant être audible.

fix Perso > je vire les ventilos (facile à enlever) et je remplace par autre chose (à étudier) ... quitte à acheter des ventilos ailleurs ... J'ai même pensé dans mes rêves les plus fous, de remplacer les ventilos par un système de refroidissement à eau


----------



## Cricri (28 Novembre 2004)

andrea a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir !
> 
> J' ai rendu mon imac G5 20" (1Gb, fabriqué la semaine du 18 octobre, livré 10 / nov. ) après 12 jours à cause du bruit du ventilo.



Hi buddy!   Welcome!


----------



## flepa (28 Novembre 2004)

Mreci pour l'explication.
J'ai acheté le mac à la fnac. je vais d'abord faire un échange et vérifier si le pbe persiste.
Ensuite réparateur ou bien je lui ouvre le ventre avec les conseils de spécialistes.
ca m'énerve parce que je trouve que c'est une machine superbe qui ne mérite pas ce genre de problème


----------



## braz (29 Novembre 2004)

personellement, j'ai recu mon Imac 20" samedi dernier. Et jusqu'ici tout va bien (c'est mon premier mac)  . L'écran est genial, la machine est suffisament reactive et niveau silence c'est a peine plus audible que mon portable vaio. Alors jusqu'ici tout va bien.

salut et bonne semaine


----------



## Jean-Marc (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

J'ai reçu mon Imac G5 1,8 GHZ 17' il ya environ 1 mois. C'est mon premier Mac (acheté sur AppleStore).
Je suis confronté à un problème de bruit. J'ai changé le bloc alimentation, sans succès.
Un dépanneur sur site m'a changé l'ensemble carte-mère qui comprend les 3 ventilateurs, sans effet.
J'entend un bruit aigu de ventilation à la base et, en tendant l'oreille, une sorte de grésillement comme le transfo d'un luminaire halogène à mi-puissance.
Une autre particularité se manifeste lorsque je lance l'application Chess fournie avec ma machine; dans ce cas, les ventilateurs s'emballent systématiquement et durablement. Ils ralentissent dès que je quitte l'application.
Je me demande à quoi cela est dû car pour l'instant, Apple a accepté des échanges de pièces mais ne m'a donné aucune explication.
Merci de me dire si quelqu'un a fait les mêmes constatations et si je peux espérer résoudre le problème car cela est gênant, surtout pour l'espoir que je plaçais dans mon premier Mac !
A bientôt,


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Novembre 2004)

Pour l'instant rien a signaler niveau bruit, malgrés une utilisation intense j'ai n'ai rien pu percevoir d'anormal niveau bruit.


----------



## ivremort (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi pareil que Kr!stof... c'est vrai qu'en écoutant bien, en se concentrant dans un calme absolu, on entend un bruit un peu aigu, mais dans mon cas c'est couvert par le bruit de la ventilation... Et c'est moins bruyant que mon Ibook coquillage quand les ventilateurs fonctionnent! Ou disons la même chose...


Quand il sort de veille, on entend bien les ventilos démarrer, c'est vrai, mais c'était aussi le cas de mes anciens ordinateurs, donc...


----------



## Kr!st0f (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon, aprés une nuit d'utilisation je peux affirmer qu'il n'y a aucun probléme de bruit sur ma machine, elle est vraiment silencieuse. 
 A coté de mon G5 j'ai un DD externe LaCie, vendu comme silencieux, qui couvre le bruit des ventilos de mon iMac, c'est pour dire a quel point il est silencieux, et quand je débranche ce DD j'entends le bruit en vieille de mes Altec Lansing MX 5021 et bien sur quand je debranche ces derniers j'entends un leger souffle.

 Voila, vous l'aurez deviné j'ai voté non.


----------



## benamad (30 Novembre 2004)

Kr!stof : Comme TNK tu affirmes n'entendre donc qu'un souffle et pas de bruit aigu de moteur de ventilateur (meme leger) qui s'amplifie et accelere quand on solicite la machine ?
Si en plus tu as fais tes tests de nuit ! Moi la nuit on ne peut vraiment pas faire abstraction du bruit de l'Imac il est bien present.

C'est une bonne nouvelle car plus il y a d'Imac silencieux plus ca montre que les Imacs non silencieux ne sont pas normaux et qu'Apple devrait faire quelque chose pour y remedier.


----------



## TNK (30 Novembre 2004)

Ouf!! Apple a réussi à faire un deuxième Imac absolument silencieux. Je pensais que mon Imac allait devenir une légende!


----------



## Kr!st0f (30 Novembre 2004)

Oui Benamad, j'ai aucun son strident, juste un souffle de ventilateur continu.
 Pas de scooter ni de roulette de dentiste.


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Novembre 2004)

Il semble qu'il y ait de moins en moins d'iMac à problème. Ou c'est qu'une impression?


----------



## Fujisan (30 Novembre 2004)

ceux qui viennent juste de recevoir leur imac semblent en effet rencontrer moins de problème, cela à l'air de se résoudre avec le temps, la rev B sera superbe


----------



## zegutfan (30 Novembre 2004)

J'espere que tu as raison, j'attends le miens aujourd'hui (avant 18h)


----------



## benamad (30 Novembre 2004)

J'ai eu ma machine dans les premiers (autour du 20 septembre) et j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir joué les beta-testeur pour Apple (j'ai eu le probleme de l'alim aussi) ...
Je savais qu'il vaut mieux attendre quand une nouvelle machine sors mais ca faisait 6 mois que je voulais m'acheter un fixe (mon Ibook G3 500 ramait trop pour ce queje faisais) alors quand Apple annonce l'imac G5 dur dur d'attendre ...


----------



## LCé (1 Décembre 2004)

Yop ... avez-vous testé les "fixes" que l'on trouve un peu partout ? ... 
J'aimerai bien savoir si ça marche en fait ... parce qu'avec mon anglais (moyen) j'ai du mal à comprendre l'ensemble des explications ...

en voici des copies :

sur Apple Forums :

What I did was first run the Hardware Test and let fans go full blast about 20 minutes, the time the test took. Then I opened the back cover and touched the CPU fan (on the lower left corner, when you face the screen, just below the G5 CPU) and pushed it gently. I noticed that here is a joint in the middle of the fan cover and it is not glued. I ran my fingernail along that joint (seam? I'm Finnish..) gently, sort of pushing the sides a little apart momentarily. Don't ask why I did that...I just did. Anyway that did the trick, and now the buzzing sound is totally gone!!!!!! 
I take no responsibility, if You try this and break Your fan cover or iMac. Don't do it! You can give this hint to Apple Care people, though ;-o. 
They are the ones who should have a fix for this, not us. 
Too bad I didn't record the buzz before I did this. Now it's no use, since there is none!


sur MacinTouch :


Bill Bradford may have put his finger on at least one iMac G5 noise problem: I've had my iMac G5 (17", 1.8Ghz, SuperDrive) for almost a month now. Due to my ambient "computer room" noise, I never noticed any problems with the iMac (which replaced my quite noisy "Wind Tunnel" MDD 867 G4). After reading some of your Reader Reports concerning system noise, I turned off all of my other systems and had a listen. Sure enough, that's quite an annoying whine. 
  I took the back of the iMac off, and noticed that the CPU fan vent cover (below the CPU, the part with the metal "bar" across it) had a tiny bit of "play" - it would move or rattle when I tapped it with a finger. 
  I taped a piece of an old nylon backpack strap on top of it to eliminate any clearance with the back cover that would allow movement, put the back cover on, and fired everything back up. The whine is COMPLETELY gone - all I hear now is normal fan noise, and no whine at all. Even the "100% CPU" full-fans-on noise is much quieter. 
  Looks like this is a problem that Apple can possibly solve by application of some pieces of sticky-back rubber, or other padding material (as someone else mentioned, furniture leg pads would be perfect). 
  Otherwise, this system is perfect. No brightness problems, and not a single dead pixel on the screen.​


----------



## LCé (2 Décembre 2004)

pfff ... tu parles .. y'a rien a y faire ... le bruit du petit moteur des ventilos est bruyant point final ...

En ce qui concerne les bruits aigues en fonction de l'utilisation, j'ai du mal à les reproduire ... Donc rien de nouveau après avoir testé les tips.

Cela dit, je trouve les renseignements donnés très peu clair.

J'attends ma nouvelle carte mère pour demain ... Je vous dirais.

Quelqu'un a eu son problème de bruit réglé définitivement par un changement de carte ?

M.... ça doit bien exister des ventilos non bruyant  Vous en avez entendu ?

a+


----------



## benamad (2 Décembre 2004)

merci de ton temoignage
sur les forums de MB une personne apres 3 echanges affirme avoir maintenant un mac silencieux. De plus TNK et Kr!stof ont un 20 pouces silencieux (enfin a souffle)


----------



## TNK (2 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour ton post (N° 47) très intéressant Lcé (coup de boule!). Je l'ai cité sur le fil de discussion consacré au bruit de l'Imac... C'est dommage qu'il y ait deux fils de discussion à présent. J'aurais du dire au moment de la création du sondage de poster les messages sur l'autre fil... Un modérateur ou administrateur peut-il nous aider à "merger" les deux fils, mais en conservant le sondage?


----------



## LCé (2 Décembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton post (N° 47) très intéressant Lcé (coup de boule!). Je l'ai cité sur le fil de discussion consacré au bruit de l'Imac... C'est dommage qu'il y ait deux fils de discussion à présent. J'aurais du dire au moment de la création du sondage de poster les messages sur l'autre fil... Un modérateur ou administrateur peut-il nous aider à "merger" les deux fils, mais en conservant le sondage?


arf ... je vais faire un tour sur l'autre alors


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

Pour l'instant pas de bruit autre que la ventilation  
Mais je voterais plus tard c'est un peu tôt pour donner un jugement définitif.


----------



## benamad (3 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant pas de bruit autre que la ventilation
> Mais je voterais plus tard c'est un peu tôt pour donner un jugement définitif.



Oui si tu frequentes regulierement ce topic tu vas voir le bruit va venir 

Sans rire j'espere pour toi qu'il restera comme ça et que tu auras vraiment une machine exceptionnelle car repetons-le haut et fort pour ceux qui nous accusent de pourrir les ventes d'Imac G5 cette machine est exceptionnelle a part ce soucis que tu sauras regler, j'y crois, mon cher Steve.


----------



## TNK (3 Décembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Oui si tu frequentes regulierement ce topic tu vas voir le bruit va venir
> 
> Sans rire j'espere pour toi qu'il restera comme ça et que tu auras vraiment une machine exceptionnelle car repetons-le haut et fort pour ceux qui nous accusent de pourrir les ventes d'Imac G5 cette machine est exceptionnelle a part ce soucis que tu sauras regler, j'y crois, mon cher Steve.


Qui nous accuse de pourrir les ventes d'Imac G5???? Si c'était le cas:
" Ce n'est pas le thermomètre qui donne de la température au malade"


----------

